# Samsung B-die safe voltage for daily use on Zen 3000 Cpu's



## Silent Hill (Oct 18, 2019)

Just registered here at Techpowerup to ask a question about my dram voltage with my new 3900x, hoping someone can help me if possible.

So I used the ryzen dram calculator for my samsung b-die ram, everything seems stable in memtest86, but I'm a little weary of max safe voltage for b-die. My BIOS is set for 1.46v for dram, but hwinfo reports 1.472v for most of the time. Is this a safe value for daily usage for ram on my 3900x system? There is no temperature probe for my dimms so i cant see the temps they are running at, but there is a good bit of airflow going through my case and on the modules.

I have it running 3600mhz cl14 at 1.46v bios / 1.472 software with fluctuation down to 1.464v.

I have read that 1.5v is max safe voltage for daily, but what are your guys opinions on my situation, is this safe without risk of degrading at 1.46/1.472v? Just wanted some reassurance on this, and your guys opinions on the matter. Hope to hear back soon. Thank you.

Edit: forgot to add I'm on an x570 motherboard.

.


----------



## damric (Oct 18, 2019)

1.5v and RMA them if they die while under warranty.


----------



## Bones (Oct 18, 2019)

damric said:


> 1.5v and RMA them if they die while under warranty.


NO - Suggesting a too high voltage isn't good advice. The idea is to suggest voltage that _won't _potentially kill the sticks in the first place.

1.5v's is high, I've seen 1.35v's as the suggested daily voltage for B-die, 1.40 is acceptable as long as the sticks are cooled properly and not getting too warm.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2019)

There is a thing called volt droop and creep.

There is a certain level of tolerance, you are fine if you want find the minimum volts it will run at stabily and press on.

My DDR3 ran at 1.5 for 2133, it runs at 1.65 at 2400.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2019)

Silent Hill said:


> Just registered here at Techpowerup to ask a question about my dram voltage with my new 3900x, hoping someone can help me if possible.
> 
> So I used the ryzen dram calculator for my samsung b-die ram, everything seems stable in memtest86, but I'm a little weary of max safe voltage for b-die. My BIOS is set for 1.46v for dram, but hwinfo reports 1.472v for most of the time. Is this a safe value for daily usage for ram on my 3900x system? There is no temperature probe for my dimms so i cant see the temps they are running at, but there is a good bit of airflow going through my case and on the modules.
> 
> ...



if its stable at that voltage just leave it the way it is. it will be fine.


----------



## DR4G00N (Oct 18, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> if its stable at that voltage just leave it the way it is. it will be fine.


Yeah, this is it pretty much. 1.5v-ish is fine for daily use, some kit's run at that with XMP.

I've ran b-die for benching @ 2.0V many times, they can take a lot. Of course that's not recommended.


----------



## JawnyS (Oct 18, 2019)

1.5 is most likely fine if you have decent air flow, ive been running samsung d-die on my intel system at 1.55 for 3 years and it still going strong, im at 1.41 on my ryzen system tho


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 18, 2019)

I think Buildzoid has said 1.45-1.5 for Bdie is fine for daily. I think cooling/case airflow is the biggest determining factor on what voltage you can safely run.


I run my Bdie at the fastest/lowest subtimings I can at 1.35 volts personally.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 18, 2019)

This is Intel's "official" statement on the matter ... take it with the necessary CYA salt that 'officcial" statements imply:

"_“1.5v is the absolute max we allow for XMP certifications. However, good DDR4 memory will run at 1.35v up to 3200. Technically, no “safe” (guaranteed) OC over-voltage but 1.35v or lower is best.”_ *– *


1.2V or lower = Best for DDR4
1.35V = okay voltage for overclocking kits
1.5V =absolute max voltage allowed for Intel XMP 2.0 profiles and max suggested voltage

I have seen Mushkin DDR3 at 1.94v w/ nary a worry, haven't bothered much with DDR4 overclocking.


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for such quick replies, appreciate it. I think I'm going to stick with this voltage and overclock, at least for now. AMD said 3733 is the sweet spot supposably, but not sure its worth sacrificing timings for that bit of frequency and fclk increase over what i have now.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 18, 2019)

Silent Hill said:


> Thanks to all of you for such quick replies, appreciate it. I think I'm going to stick with this voltage and overclock, at least for now. AMD said 3733 is the sweet spot supposably, but not sure its worth sacrificing timings for that bit of frequency and fclk increase over what i have now.



I haven't noticed a difference from 3600 and 3800 personally both 1:1:1... slight gain from 3200.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 18, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> I haven't noticed a difference from 3600 and 3800 personally both 1:1:1... slight gain from 3200.



Lisa Su did say at launch 3600 was the sweet spot.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Oct 19, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> Lisa Su did say at launch 3600 was the sweet spot.




You also need a 2080 ti at 1080p to get those gains at least in gaming.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 19, 2019)

1.5v on any kind of airflow is fine for B-die. I have had mine at 1.6v for months without any issues. Not this current set, though, as I am seeking stability over max performance.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 19, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> My DDR3 ran at 1.5 for 2133, it runs at 1.65 at 2400.


Ah yes I remember when everyone made a fuss about DDR3 1.65v being unsafe for ivy/haswell... Those things could take 1.8v no problem... Early DDR3 ICs could easily run 1.9-2v though.

B-die does have a lot of voltage tolerance for a DDR4 IC, they are generally seen to scale beyond safe IMC voltage, the difficulty is they seem to scale pretty well all through the voltage range. A lot of other ICs will start to roll over if you give them too much voltage, this is generally also where they will start to degrade.


----------



## Bones (Oct 19, 2019)

I stand corrected then and it's OK. 
I'd rather error on the side of caution than on the side of recklessness.
I'll never intentially give bad advice, that  much I can promise you.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 19, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> 1.5v on any kind of airflow is fine for B-die. I have had mine at 1.6v for months without any issues. Not this current set, though, as I am seeking stability over max performance.


I vote on that...
Just have a good amount of airflow over the modules, not to keep them from dying... but to keep them stable.
B-dies get super unstable from a certain temp up too quickly. Its not something linear...

And the creeping voltage is common to a lot of boards. Mine does it too (X570 Aorus Pro) for the DRAM Voltage and the exact opposite (droop) for DRAM VTT.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Oct 19, 2019)

DR4G00N said:


> Yeah, this is it pretty much. 1.5v-ish is fine for daily use, some kit's run at that with XMP.
> 
> I've ran b-die for benching @ 2.0V many times, they can take a lot. Of course that's not recommended.


sorry for barging in on someone else's topic,but what do you think about running 1.7v on ddr3 on 5775c 24/7 ?
my sticks








						Arbeitsspeicher | DDR4 DDR3 DDR2 RAM-Upgrades
					

Verwenden Sie das Crucial Advisor Tool und Crucial System Scanner um ein kompatibles DDR4-, DDR3- oder DDR2-Arbeitsspeicherupgrade für Ihr System zu finden. Profitieren Sie von kostenloser Lieferung in die USA.




					www.crucial.de


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 19, 2019)

Nothing wrong with that. The DDR voltage limit is mostly bull.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Oct 19, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> Nothing wrong with that. The DDR voltage limit is mostly bull.



Always wondered if it was supposed to be Voltage requirement for X speed opposed to Voltage limit to X speed. 
Obviously you would over-volt IMC controller for stability if had the option to do so. It's not always about how much voltage you give just memory....


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 20, 2019)

If I were to think about it logically, the vDDR supplied has nothing to do with the IMC. The fact that you can, however, push the memory further would mean you need to put more strain and therefore more voltage through the IMC to get it stable. I think that's where the limit comes from... but then again, I've seen motherboards in recent years that push 1.35v through the IMC which is way beyond what is needed for stability. That's actually considered out of spec for Intel CPUs and in the realms of "this should be on LN2" territory.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 20, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> sorry for barging in on someone else's topic,but what do you think about running 1.7v on ddr3 on 5775c 24/7 ?
> my sticks


I ran 1.8v benching my 5675c without any problems, I know Haswell is perfectly fine with 1.75v 24/7 but I don't really know much about broadwell 24/7... Given that xLake parts don't seem to complain about running over 1.8v I doubt broadwell is much different.

@TheMadDutchDude vDDR goes into the IMC as well


----------



## Silent Hill (Oct 20, 2019)

Did some more tweaking tonight, got 3600mhz 14-14-14-14-28-42-288-1T stable at 1.465v BIOS. Going to submit my Cinebench scores in the correct thread as well probably.
Seeing what you guys have said about the voltage, I feel a bit more at ease using this value for my RAM. Thanks to everyone again for the reassurance.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 20, 2019)

GorbazTheDragon said:


> @TheMadDutchDude vDDR goes into the IMC as well


Today’s CPUs are different though. It does affect the IMC but wouldn’t kill it like a decade ago. I killed a Phenom from DDR overvoltage. Can’t remember exact numbers... but it was DDR2 I think.
And I think Intel’s CPUs at some point had the same issue, correct me if I’m wrong...


----------



## ColesyM (Dec 17, 2019)

I run my B-Die at 3733 14-14-14-28-42-235-1T at 1.55v just fine on a 3900X, MEG ACE. No worries.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 17, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Today’s CPUs are different though. It does affect the IMC but wouldn’t kill it like a decade ago. I killed a Phenom from DDR overvoltage. Can’t remember exact numbers... but it was DDR2 I think.
> And I think Intel’s CPUs at some point had the same issue, correct me if I’m wrong...


You probably killed IMC running cpu/nb too high more likely than over volting the memory.

I half baked my 9590 IMC. Was running hyper transport past 4ghz. Had a really nasty blue screen that hard locked mid way through. Motherboard unresponsive. Was a full PSU shut down. I didnt try repost. Straight clear cmos. Chip would only run single channel and I didnt bother running ht that high ever again lol.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> You probably killed IMC running cpu/nb too high more likely than over volting the memory.
> 
> I half baked my 9590 IMC. Was running hyper transport past 4ghz. Had a really nasty blue screen that hard locked mid way through. Motherboard unresponsive. Was a full PSU shut down. I didnt try repost. Straight clear cmos. Chip would only run single channel and I didnt bother running ht that high ever again lol.


But after raising the DDR voltage the system never post again... I use the sticks again on another system.


----------



## delshay (Dec 17, 2019)

Has anyone seen the datasheet for B-die? This is what you should read first before increasing voltages.

EDIT: You need the chip part number.


----------



## Lorec (Dec 17, 2019)

delshay said:


> Has anyone seen the datasheet for B-die? This is what you should read first before increasing voltages.
> 
> EDIT: You need the chip part number.


https://www.samsung.com/semiconduct...11/8G_B_DDR4_Samsung_Spec_Rev2_1_Feb_17-0.pdf
You talking about this?
umm it only reminded me how behind I am with physics and science knowledge since uni


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 17, 2019)

IMC


Zach_01 said:


> But after raising the DDR voltage the system never post again... I use the sticks again on another system.


IMC died on the processor. 
Cpu/nb voltage on Phenom and FX is IMC voltage.


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 17, 2019)

ShrimpBrime said:


> IMC died on the processor.
> Cpu/nb voltage on Phenom and FX is IMC voltage.


I knew that even then... 



Zach_01 said:


> I killed a Phenom from DDR overvoltage.


By the phenom kill of course I meant the CPU NB/IMC not the cores.
Pardon me if it wasn’t obvious since we were talking about DDR-IMC voltages...


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 17, 2019)

ColesyM said:


> I run my B-Die at 3733 14-14-14-28-42-235-1T at 1.55v just fine on a 3900X, MEG ACE. No worries.



Those are some seriously sweet timings!!


----------



## Chomiq (Dec 21, 2019)

Speaking of B-Die:


----------

